

Show HN: I'm building a Google Reader Replacement - christianpuri

In the last days I started to build a Google Reader replacement http://reader.is (also found this nice domain name). What do you think of it? For the moment it's just very simple you can add feeds and then read them aggregated or single.
======
anigbrowl
Screenshots please. I'm not giving you my personal info just because of a
pretty picture of the Earth. No offense, but you might be just harvesting
email addresses for all I know.

~~~
christianpuri
I created a demo login user: demo@reader.is password: demo@reader.is

------
mrlithic
I like the layout and have no problems with the hover -> click to load in new
tab.

Possibly some way of creating/editing groups of feeds.

The icons burn up a lot of area and will be repeated for every story. Maybe
have a way of turning those off.

~~~
christianpuri
Thanks for the feedback! Creating groups of feeds is absolutely on the to do
list. Will think about the option to turn off icons.

------
phasevar
Clickable Link

<http://reader.is/>

~~~
christianpuri
Thanks

------
meerita
The idea looks good. The concept, I have my doubts. I think the email concept
for reading is outdated. Things like Flipboard or Zite are much much better
for reading news, why no make it better like those?

~~~
christianpuri
Do you mean having a magazine like layout or filtering the news based on your
interests?

~~~
meerita
That's it. Like Flipboard, Zite and those ones. Much better browsing
experience than taping each element. Also, those formats allows you to peak
the article without even loading it. To me it's a wonderful experience and
many others enjoy that too. I think the old Reader UI is gone.

------
biswajitsharma
I think the tool needs a good reading pane. Not a hover type. I wish to read
the whole article (when I have the content on the feed). Not very sure placing
the reading pane on right will be a good idea.

~~~
christianpuri
Thanks for the feedback!

